# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Xin hướng dẫn hoặc lập hội làm 1 bài tập lớn về Java và UML theo Object Oriented

## ananhhoang

Sau đây là bài tập lớn, nội dung về việc quản lý cho mượn sách trong thư viện của trường học





> *Problem Domain Scenario
> *
> A university’s library loans books to the university’s staff and students, according to a certain set of rules.
> 
> Any loan item (i.e. a copy of a book title) is classified into one (and only one) of the 3 collections: main collection with 3 week loan and 1 week loan, one day collection and short loan collection with (i) max of 3-hour loan if issued between 9am and 1pm, or (ii) from 4pm to10:30am the next working day. Note that a book title is usually stocked in several copies, which may be made available for loan through all the three
> loan collections.
> 
> *Borrowing*
> A borrower may borrow up to a maximum number of book items determined for the borrower category, to which s/he belongs, as follows.
> ...


Mình lơ tơ mơ về Java và UML, tuy hiểu đc đề bài yêu cầu j nhưng ko biết bắt tay vào đâu để làm, nếu các bạn nào đã và đang làm project về Java và UML thì xin giúp đỡ mình hoặc các bạn đang nâng cao tay nghề Java thì xin lập hội cho mình vào với.
Thanks nhìu nhìu

----------

